# Groomer did an awesome job!



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee had his first full grooming today. The groomer did a fantastic job! I'll post more pics tonight, but I have to share this head shot now.


__
http://instagr.am/p/NRv0PaI2nx%2F/


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Where are the rest of the pictures? Cute! Cute!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Where are the rest of the pictures? Cute! Cute!


Here they are. As Tom has said before, he's much cuter in person. It's very difficult to get a good pic of a black dog.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww..he looks adorable!!Glad you had a good experience with your groomer. Seems we hear so many horror stories..its nice to hear a sucess story!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He looks happy.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> He looks happy.


He's definitely a happy boy!

I think is face is starting to turn silver or gray and all four legs are getting much lighter -- yery light tan along the length of his inner legs. Nt just the tan Paws had when he left you. When he was rolling in the grass this evening, I saw lots of light colored hair.

I'll try to tahe sme better pics to share with you and Pam.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice grooming job, I am sure he's enjoying showing off his do


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my, when I look at your pictures I want to run and get the scissors....I have been grooming Izzy myself but am scared to do something so drastic. Going to print up these pictures and maybe have a groomer do it and then I can keep it up. Stella pulls on Izzy's hair all the time and it would be more comfortable for her and less tempting for the Stella Bella. 

What a sweet and handsome boy! 

Estelle and the Bella Sisters really really like him!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a nice cut. Macabbe looks very dapper!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great cut! He looks quite proud of himself!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep - that is one GORGEOUS grooming job - on a gorgeous dog!

Congratulations! Your groomer is worth weight in gold! (Mine is, too!)

Sun, 22 Jul 2012 20:09:03 (PDT)


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee had his first full grooming today. The groomer did a fantastic job! I'll post more pics tonight, but I have to share this head shot now.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/NRv0PaI2nx%2F/


absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

